# One for All Remote Control



## devo1977 (Mar 19, 2007)

Does anyone have any experience of "one-for-all" type remotes? I'm juggling three remotes right now as Sky and TiVo don't have a code for my Hannspree (HannsG) TV (and no plans to release one - ever). I need my TV remote to switch between inputs etc, the Sky+ HD remote and my TiVo remote. Not ideal. 

Does anyone know of a multi-remote that supports or will operate a TiVo box, Sky+ HD and a TV? I've been researching various sites but none of the manufactures actually say TiVo under the PVR category.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi there. One suggestion is to go for a TiVo Glo Remote (very expensive in the UK) but the remote will operate your TV for sure but you'd still be stuck with the seperate Sky remote. Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

devo1977 said:


> Does anyone know of a multi-remote that supports or will operate a TiVo box, Sky+ HD and a TV? I've been researching various sites but none of the manufactures actually say TiVo under the PVR category.


Logitech Harmony One (~£100) works perfectly with all of the above, and more. It might be a bit pricey in comparison to a One-for-All but it's a quality piece of kit and has replaced all of my remotes (TiVo, SkyHD, TV, Squeezebox, Onkyo amp, even my Lutron Rania ceiling lights!)


----------



## welestgw (Sep 17, 2008)

I've found the Logitech Harmony 550 to be very reasonable as a universal remote. You lose some of the full color screen features of the other harmony remotes, but it is at a pretty good price point.


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

I also recommend the logitech harmony remotes. I use the older H655 ( was a £30 special at Dixons ). Not a colour screen and took a while to programme using the Logitech software/website but now successfully controls 10 pieces of equipment. Just think all those remotes now tucked away in a box.

AND SWMBO also can use it


----------



## devo1977 (Mar 19, 2007)

Many thanks everyone. I'm off to the Logitech website to have a look-see.


----------



## BaggieBoy (Dec 4, 2000)

The Logitech Harmony 885 works good for me.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Ditto the 885, except for PS3 (bluetooth) it replaced about 8 controls for me and actually works! The configuration software is not perfect but it is easy to use.


----------



## countjocular (Aug 28, 2002)

I bought a Harmony 688 a few years ago, and found the software, website etc. really good. The hardest thing for me was mapping the TiVo and Sky+ buttons onto the one unit, the most used buttons TiVo/arrow/select and Sky+ arrow/backup/select seemingly having no logical common layout on the Harmony.
Anyone like to share what works best for them?


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

countjocular said:


> I bought a Harmony 688 a few years ago, and found the software, website etc. really good. The hardest thing for me was mapping the TiVo and Sky+ buttons onto the one unit, the most used buttons TiVo/arrow/select and Sky+ arrow/backup/select seemingly having no logical common layout on the Harmony.
> Anyone like to share what works best for them?


Can't help you with the 688, but with the Harmony One there are enough hard buttons to map all of the TiVo buttons. The only hard buttons "missing" from the Harmony One are the red/blue/green/yellow buttons which Sky+/SkyHD uses but these are instead setup as soft buttons on the colour touchscreen LCD - not ideal but better than nothing, although as I rarely use the SkyHD UI it's not a big deal for me.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Out of interest can anyone tell me what's the main difference between the Harmony 525 and 555? I used the Logitech 'compare' feature and the two remotes have exactly the same functions. No more no less. One costs more than t'other but I can't see why.


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

rickynumber18 said:


> Out of interest can anyone tell me what's the main difference between the Harmony 525 and 555? I used the Logitech 'compare' feature and the two remotes have exactly the same functions. No more no less. One costs more than t'other but I can't see why.


http://www.avforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=427973

It appears the 555 has two extra buttons above the number pad, and an orange (rather than blue) backlit LCD display.


----------



## rickynumber18 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Milhouse. Basically by the look of it, allot more money for two extra buttons and a funky screen.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Watch out for the recharging stations if you consider an 885 though. I have to rest a tape-measure on top of my remote to make it contact enough to charge at night.


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

I have a oneforall 6 and it is brilliant with Tivo. There are 8 'spare' buttons at the bottom which can easily be configured for any function on the Tivo. Mine are setup with EVERY function from the original control and it has a great solid feel to it and the batteries last forever.


----------



## devo1977 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi all. Thanks for all your help. I purchased a Logitech 525 remote (the cheapest but within my budget) and it's brilliant. However (and no surprise), just like TiVo and Sky, the remote can't "handle" my Hannspree TV and Logitech are having to create "something special" just for me. Something to do with the fact that my remote has two source/input buttons. Unusual apparently!?


----------



## Goooner1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Harmony tech support are brilliant, aren't they? 

When I got my 555, I had trouble switching inputs on my Panny plasma with it, due to the unusual switching method. After 1st level support couldn't fix it, they gave me a free-phone number to call 2nd level support, unfortunately 2nd level are in Canada, so obviously not free.

When I emiled and mentioned this to them, _they_ phoned _me_. Not only did they phone me, but the guy spent a full 2 hours on the phone trying various things and wouldn't give up until it was fully working the way I wanted it to. Outstanding!!

I don't know how much profit they make on one of their remotes, but I spent about £45 on mine and got that level of support. What with a 2 hour phone call from Canada and 2 hours of a tech support guys time, I bet there wasn't a lot of profit left in what they got from me. They have, however, got a customer for life 

Now if only TiVo support were that good, we may have got the suggestions sorted by now


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> Watch out for the recharging stations if you consider an 885 though. I have to rest a tape-measure on top of my remote to make it contact enough to charge at night.


I've got an 885. Didn't like it at first, (so much so that I accidentally slagged it off on another thread) but once I got it programmed properly I completely changed my mind. Once I accepted that activities were the way forward, it all fell into place!

The charging thing was an early design fault on the base (which they've now redesigned), not the remote itself. One of the contacts at the side doesn't sit high enough and the remote is too light to push down onto it. If you have your original receipt, Logitech may still replace it for you - they were doing that well after warranty ran out. Failing that, you can buy one from them for 25 Euros (plus delivery) - that's what I had to do. Some people managed to fix it with a small blob of solder on one of the contacts on the base, but I couldn't get that to work for me.

Loz


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

Aha thanks for that info. I just checked my order history at Pixmania and it's been two years. I have to use a mains plug adapter, as they sent it with a non-uk plug and an incompatible adapter.


----------



## cyril (Sep 5, 2001)

I personally prefer the MX-series remotes from URC.

They are a bit more flexible than most hard button universal remotes but not quite as flashy and not as simple to set up initially as the Logitech Harmonys.

Start with the MX-500 ,650,800,850,900 etc.

I might upgrade to the Mx-980 or RTI T2c if I win the lottery


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> Aha thanks for that info. I just checked my order history at Pixmania and it's been two years. I have to use a mains plug adapter, as they sent it with a non-uk plug and an incompatible adapter.


I think you'll find they agree to swap it at no charge. They were set to do it for me - and mine was at least 2 years, but I couldn't find the receipt. That was around 6 months ago.


----------



## Pugwash (May 23, 2003)

You were correct! I've had my issue replied to very quickly. They gave me about 10 sensible suggestions to try first, then shipped me a replacement base station after my reply. They've told me to just dispose of the old one.
I'm very impressed with Logitech's level of support.


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Pugwash said:


> You were correct! I've had my issue replied to very quickly.
> I'm very impressed with Logitech's level of support.


Glad it worked out - they are v good. Very good at helping with programming it too. It's unusual (and v welcome) to get that kind of customer service on gadgets.


----------



## Chris Gerhard (Apr 27, 2002)

devo1977 said:


> Does anyone have any experience of "one-for-all" type remotes? I'm juggling three remotes right now as Sky and TiVo don't have a code for my Hannspree (HannsG) TV (and no plans to release one - ever). I need my TV remote to switch between inputs etc, the Sky+ HD remote and my TiVo remote. Not ideal.
> 
> Does anyone know of a multi-remote that supports or will operate a TiVo box, Sky+ HD and a TV? I've been researching various sites but none of the manufactures actually say TiVo under the PVR category.


All I use are the One-For-All remote controls from UEI or UEI controls made for Radio Shack. If the UEI remote you purchase is JP1 programmable, in addition to all of the codes, IR learning, and customer support updates provided by UEI, you can have a very powerful, fexible, inexpensive remote. JP1 requires a learning curve, but ultimately the remotes are more powerful than any other after you get up to speed. Here is the JP1 site that covers it all:

http://www.hifi-remote.com/forums/

Chris


----------

